
Ticketmaster is still using Flash in 2017 - pier25
http://help.ticketmaster.com/why-isn-t-my-interactive-seat-map-working/
======
pier25
Just received this on a newsletter...

[http://imgur.com/jGhKmGy.jpg](http://imgur.com/jGhKmGy.jpg)

It's in Spanish, but these are instructions on how to install Flash on a
number of browsers.

